# UE Member Email List



## ClubsRDead (Sep 13, 2010)

Not that we may have many, but the email to send your contact info to is
UEMemberOptions@gmail.com.

This is a confidential list - we're going to attempt to verify those asking to be included are actually UE / UR / PE / TH (prior) members. 

Send an email and we'll continue the discussions more offline and then via conference calls as necessary.

Also, let others you know that this exists. We had a pretty viable list during our TH days and a few are working to resurrect that right now.


----------

